# Ventilateur de mon ibook G4 VRAIMENT FOU.



## melodynelson (6 Septembre 2006)

Je crois que j'ai un gros gros probl&#232;me. Quand mon ordi (ibook G4 14 pouces 1.33 512Mo de ram, 60G DD, version 10.3.9 ) chauffe beaucoup (genre 4h d'affill&#233;e sur internet + photoshop + des milliards d'autres choses le tout pos&#233; sur mes genoux  ), bien evidemment, mon ventilateur se met en route. Jusque l&#224; tout va bien.

MAIS

Voil&#224; que depuis quelques temps, il GRINCE, il GROGNE, il fait vraiment un bruit HORRIBLE, dix fois pire que lorsque il tourne &#224; plein regime hein, on est bien d'accord, un truc pas probable. En fait c'est comme s'il se coin&#231;ait et qu'il peinait &#224; mort, je sais pas comment expliquer mieux que &#231;a.

Je r&#233;sume : 
Il se met en route, normal, il a chaud, &#231;a fait du bruit mais rien d'inqui&#233;tant, je sais qu'ils sont bruyant
puis on dirait qu'il se coince, et fait un bruit tr&#232;s grave, tr&#232;s fort, genre grincement/grognement compliqu&#233;, j'ai l'impression qu'il va exploser (vraiment), alors je l'&#233;teinds en catastrophe.

AU SECOURS.


----------



## melodynelson (6 Septembre 2006)

bon donc personne n'a rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## macflip (6 Septembre 2006)

est -il encore garantie ?
si oui SAV

t as v&#233;rifi&#233; la temp&#233;rature ?


----------



## pacis (6 Septembre 2006)

* un bruit plus aigu : genre un d&#233;but de court-circuit
* un couinement du ventilo d&#249; &#224; son encrassage ( tu fumes ? )
* roulement &#224; bille HS ?


----------



## melodynelson (6 Septembre 2006)

non il est plus sous garantie justement.

La température j'ai pas vérifié non mais à mon avis c'est normal qu'il chauffe par moment, vu que je l'utilise vraiment beaucoup BEAUCOUP.

Le bruit n'est pas aigu mais plus grave, très fort, vraiment comme s'il avait beaucoup de mal à tourner. Je fume oui :rateau: et comme un pompier.

Je le laisse aussi tout le temps allumé (jour et nuit), et toujours branché sur secteur, batterie insérée.

Et je le balade beaucoup beaucoup. 


J'ai tout faux hein
c'est ça ?


----------



## cameleone (7 Septembre 2006)

Un petit coup de bombe à air comprimé dans la grille d'aération ne devrait pas faire de mal. Si ça ne suffit pas, démontage pour nettoyage en profondeur...


----------



## dylanjoubin (20 Août 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> Un petit coup de bombe à air comprimé dans la grille d'aération ne devrait pas faire de mal. Si ça ne suffit pas, démontage pour nettoyage en profondeur...



c'est normal que ca fait se bruit jutilise  fan controle sur mon ibook g4 et je met tjr le ventiloa a fond comme sa il choffe pas et sa prolonge la duré de vie mwa ossi sa me fesait se grognement et cela venait des vis mal visé par le temps


----------

